# Blood tests merged posts



## Hopefulat35 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi I've got a really basic question  

I've been waiting for AF to do a CD3 FSH test. I've started getting mild cramps this eve.  If it starts with good flow before I go to bed tonight will today still be day 1? If it doesn't start til tomorrow then day 3 will be Sunday   will my local hospital do a blood test?? I don't want to wait til Monday cos my clinic wants to do a scan on day 9 and wants the result back by then. It's a two hour journey from home to clinic so very kind gp has agreed to run the test so we don't have to go to London just to have blood drawn but it means we are in the nhs system for getting results rather than the clinic pushing it through. 

Sorry hope this ramble makes sense to someone out there!!

Thanks!


----------



## yola (Aug 18, 2010)

hi 


day 1 is the day of proper flow ....  you can get reading done on day 2 ... in fact ive always been advised day 2 so friday at gps ..... good luck


----------



## Hoppity (Mar 19, 2012)

My lab said it can be done accurately between days 1-5...

I guess as long as they write down on the form what day you're on, they will know if it's within normal range for that day when interpreting results

Good luck with all  

Jules


----------



## Hopefulat35 (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks ladies. Still waiting for AF to appear


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi, 

My doctor told me day 2 or 3 and i came on late at night but wasnt heavy untill next morning so i went on cd2 (didnt count that night as cd1 - I counted the next morning as cd1) rather then cd3 and it was fine, im only cd3 today so waiting for blood results now. Iv already had them done once and they had to be repeated. Im a little worried but i just have to wait and see. Good luck hun, FX'd all is well. x x x


----------



## suzie1979 (Apr 30, 2012)

hi there , i had what was supposed to CD2 bloods done yesterday but was actually CD4 as AF arrived a day early , I'm sure as long as you tell them they will know what the levels should be , I'm kinda glad mine ended up on CD4 as i was a hormonal mess yesterday as i strongly suspect my hormones are the problem .
good luck with everything


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx (Apr 26, 2012)

Well got my blood results back today and receptionist said all was normal So FX'd NO barretts syndrome for me, but im not getting hopes high, but I will hopefully see doctor soon and find out what he think's of result's, He's away untill friday so I wont be seeing him untill next week or week after, But cant wait. Hopefully all goe's well and then were being reffered. x

Good luck hun. x


----------



## Hopefulat35 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi ladies

Jessica congrats on the news! Hope you get referred soon!  

Suzie I hope yours comes back good! 

My day 3 levels were good but the follie was growing slowly and lh went too high to carry on  

Off to serum in athens tomorrow to discuss a donor cycle  

Good luck in your treatments! Sending you all baby dust x


----------



## daft kate (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi All

You'd think I'd have this sussed after TTC for 2 years but I'm getting myself all in a flap. I've had my first gynae appointment and have been referred for repeat bloods with my FSH and LH levels to be tested for on day 2-5 of my cycle. I've started to bleed this afternoon   and I don't spot - I go straight into full flow (TMI - sorry!) so am I correct in thinking that today is day 1 even though I wasn't bleeding this morning and tomorrow is Day 2 so I can get my blood test done in the morning?

Why does everything get so confusing when you're TTC and going through tests?!

Many thanks to anyone kind enough to sort me out my muddle!

Kate x


----------



## suzie1979 (Apr 30, 2012)

hi there Kate , I'm no expert , but if you a f is regular and usually starts mid day and it is full flow , i would say this would be your CD1 and there for could have bloods done tomorrow  if your un sure have them done on Friday to ensure , they can be done between 2-5 , just let them know when AF started , hope that helps


----------

